# Big 3DS game sale at best buy next week (US ONLY)



## March1392 (Jul 15, 2014)

Best buy has a huge sale (buy one get one free) on 1st party games starting this sunday 20 - 26th of July, here is a leaked picture of the circular. I guess I have a reason to buy Bravely defaulted now.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 15, 2014)

Same for me!  I wonder if they'll have any other games?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 15, 2014)

Omg, is this for real ;w; Is it on specific titles? I assume the free one will be the cheaper game to make profit. I want mario kart and tomodachi life


----------



## Taycat (Jul 15, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Omg, is this for real ;w; Is it on specific titles? I assume the free one will be the cheaper game to make profit. I want mario kart and tomodachi life



I hope it's more than just what's shown, actually.  But I've already decided I want Bravely Default and Tomadachi Life...
And yes, this is for real!
Here's a source:  http://nintendoeverything.com/best-...s-next-week-20-off-wii-u-pro-controller-more/


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this! I would've had no idea, and I can't pass up a good deal. I think it might be what's displayed in the photo, but can't be so sure. I didn't really understand what they meant by "first party games". ^^;


----------



## Jawile (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice! Too bad I have all these games, and the three I don't have don't interest me much. :c What games are you planning to get at the sale?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 15, 2014)

If I can get to Best Buy, I'd get pok?mon X, and my free one would be Mario Golf or Yoshi's New Island.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

NOOOOOOOO
; - ;

WHY CANT THEY HAVE THIS IS CANADA


----------



## March1392 (Jul 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> NOOOOOOOO
> ; - ;
> 
> WHY CANT THEY HAVE *THIS IS CANADA*


----------



## n64king (Jul 15, 2014)

I want Kirby & Bravely Default I think. But I've got a couple options if they for some reason run out of a title. I kinda think I'm going to get a WiiU Pro controller too, I was just whining how they never have a sale on those and that I want one so now maybe is the time to snag one


----------



## laineybop (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like I'll finally get my spare copies of Pokemon X&Y on Sunday...


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 15, 2014)

Aww, no fair.  I'm often jealous of the US for their Nintendo deals though, especially with CN and that Pokemon X/Y promotion they did a while back.

If I was in the US, then I'd probably buy Tomodatchi Life and Zelda/Bravely Default. Not sure which one though.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow! Is this an online sale as well? I don't have a Best Buy around me!


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 15, 2014)

I hope they include Mario Kart 7 or 3D World, I've been interested in those games recently. Even if they don't, this makes me tempted to buy Pokemon Y and Bravely Default.


----------



## Holla (Jul 15, 2014)

Darn it! Why couldn't I have been in the USA this coming week instead of last week!? (I'm Canadian so the games would work on my 3DS)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 15, 2014)

I've been trying to convince myself to pick up yoshi's new island for a while...


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 15, 2014)

definitely getting kirby. might get bravely default or zelda.


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Well apparently me and my friend are gonna try and hit this up, and I want to double dip it even if I gotta go back in line. We both want Bravely Default, then I want Kirby, and he's gonna get Mario Party for us to play too. It's a pretty good sale, you don't usually see bogo on games like these unless they're way older.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Wow! Is this an online sale as well? I don't have a Best Buy around me!



I'm wondering this as well.

Not sure if I have one near me, but even if I did I have no real method of getting to it.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

KIRBY AND A LINK BETWEEN WORLDS! I HAD MY EYE ON THOSE 2!
HOPEFULLY MY BEST BUY WILL HAVE THOSE GAMES (MY BEST BUY IS CLOSING SOON  )


----------



## Javocado (Jul 16, 2014)

Awww heck yeah!
I'm about to come up on Triple Deluxe and Tomadachi.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

can't tell if zelda is going to be boring
kinda want tomodachi life


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

CR33P said:


> can't tell if zelda is going to be boring



supposedly its one of the best in ages

I still need to get to playing my copy though


if available online I'm thinking both pokermen, kirby, and yoshi for me


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> supposedly its one of the best in ages
> 
> I still need to get to playing my copy though
> 
> ...



Just telling you now, the Kirby game is really short. I finished it in a about 3-4 days.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

i wish there was fire emblem awakening


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

Milkii said:


> Just telling you now, the Kirby game is really short. I finished it in a about 3-4 days.



aren't they usually though?

I don't mind so long as its fun


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

Milkii said:


> Just telling you now, the Kirby game is really short. I finished it in a about 3-4 days.



ugh probably not going to get it then


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> aren't they usually though?
> 
> I don't mind so long as its fun



Yeah, true, but it really is a fun good game. c:


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

All those games are short or easier, which is likely why they're doing the bogo on those titles, Bravely Default is the only one on there that I'd say takes any kind of time or brain power, then 2nd place is Pkmn cause it can take a while if you want it to. I also bet it's not an online sale, just in-store. I mean maybe not, but usually things like this don't cross over but it's def worth a shot to refresh their website like a madman on Sunday

- - - Post Merge - - -

Literally no one trying to get their hands on the Disney Magical thing, Yoshi's New Island or Mario Party it seems. (except me for MP) I'm also down for the Disney one if I have to cause it seems like it'd be a fun little game for free, the DLC is kinda cool too.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 16, 2014)

Mario Party Island Tour is NOT worth the money!  I own it and beat it in 1 day, MAYBE 2.  It's really only fun if you can convince other people to buy it too...there's nothing to collect, from my memory at least, and so you're stuck playing the horrendously short main boards.  They're literally maybe 20-30 spaces long!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

Im just going to get new WiiU controllers...xD


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 16, 2014)

Taycat said:


> Mario Party Island Tour is NOT worth the money!  I own it and beat it in 1 day, MAYBE 2.  It's really only fun if you can convince other people to buy it too...there's nothing to collect, from my memory at least, and so you're stuck playing the horrendously short main boards.  They're literally maybe 20-30 spaces long!



it must be and you just didnt give it a chance cause it keeps showing up on the sales charts as selling well. if it was that bad people wouldnt buy it. guess youre just mad you wasted your money and have no friends to play it with. theres local play for those who dont have the game and if you say from memory at least then you dont even know what youre talking about.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hope this sale is fake cause only that one pic keeps going around of it. youre all ungreatful nintendo or best buy says "hi you can buy one get one" and you all complain about your free games. i wish nintendo would stop doing free games again cause no one appreciates it anyway


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> i hope this sale is fake cause only that one pic keeps going around of it



whats the point of having multiple different pics for an ad flyer

especially when the one we have is more than legible enough


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

So anyway. Now that you've done that *pointless* fight + Asian face response thing people think is cute around here. Back to sale discussion on what we want?
No one's even mentioned Disney Magical Kingdom, I'm literally like whaaaat. Also only one mention of Yoshi's New Island. Guess those are to be the least popular? Aside from trash talking Mario Party


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

n64king said:


> So anyway. Now that you've done that *pointless* fight



I'd like to know you're definition of a fight, since this is pretty far from one imo



n64king said:


> + Asian face response thing people think is cute around here.



<3



n64king said:


> Back to sale discussion on what we want?



I already did this.



n64king said:


> No one's even mentioned Disney Magical Kingdom, I'm literally like whaaaat.



I literally don't even know anything about this game, so... (though I am a tad surprised its listed, since Disney)

Either way with what I have coming next month , paying for 2 games is probably already more than enough for me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

also I'm just having fun with n64king

I've no beef with them or their opinions


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2014)

Why can't this deal be in Canada!? D:

I'd purchase Kirby Triple Deluxe and get Yoshi's New Island.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm feeling really nice right now. Any further argument after this post and anyone involved will be getting warnings. Drop it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

So back on topic

Has anyone found out if sale is online too, or are we still in the dark about that until it *actually* happens?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 16, 2014)

everyone is getting kirby and bravely default it seems

- - - Post Merge - - -

also please stop calling me a he. im a she i said that five times. you cant fight with me about the other person being called the wrong gender then you do it right back at me. honest to goodness you guys are so funny on here


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> So back on topic
> 
> Has anyone found out if sale is online too, or are we still in the dark about that until it *actually* happens?



a part of me wants it to be fake


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> So back on topic
> 
> Has anyone found out if sale is online too, or are we still in the dark about that until it *actually* happens?



It's probably real. Don't they usually come out and squash fake rumors like this? Especially when the news of it happening has exploded over the gaming community. Best Buy is really Nintendo friendly so I bet it's real.

lol oops sorry the old argument + the new question got me mixed up cause they were similar topics.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

n64king said:


> It's probably real. Don't they usually come out and squash fake rumors like this? Especially when the news of it happening has exploded over the gaming community. Best Buy is really Nintendo friendly so I bet it's real.



I mean if the sale will be available on their website or if its just in-store only.


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh. I'd put my money on in-store only. I tried to look but see nothing online and no mention of online just people asking the same question as you.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

when will best buy put it on their website..


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

ooch


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 16, 2014)

Must... show.... my .... mom.... NOW....


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Sunday when it happens probably...
Or it'll be a "secret" sale and they'll only do the paper advert along with a couple other minor things. I'm mostly worried that this is a stock clearance sale of sorts, where they'll have barely any games left, so people go and try and bogo whatever's left of their regular stock.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't want to go in for my awesome bogo sale and I only see Disney + Mario Party left. Even though I'm oddly okay with getting both of those.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

aw man my best buy doesn't have the wii u pro controller :/


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 17, 2014)

My only concern is hopefully nothing will be sold out. I remember buying Disney Magical World on release day, only to find out it was sold out quickly in several locations. I ended up getting it at gamestop where they charge more - . -


----------



## n64king (Jul 17, 2014)

You guys live near some weird Best Buys. Disney Magical World sold out and WiiU Pro controller not in stock.


----------



## Dr J (Jul 18, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> NOOOOOOOO
> ; - ;
> 
> WHY CANT THEY HAVE THIS IS CANADA



Because the entire world hates Canada. Heck, we didn't even have a release time set for OR/AS until recently. Plus I noticed Pokemon events are going back to being US only when they're outside game events. Because **** Canada, right?(They'll soon learn.. Canada will, one day, rule the world.)


----------



## Story (Jul 18, 2014)

Taycat said:


> Mario Party Island Tour is NOT worth the money!  I own it and beat it in 1 day, MAYBE 2.  It's really only fun if you can convince other people to buy it too...there's nothing to collect, from my memory at least, and so you're stuck playing the horrendously short main boards.  They're literally maybe 20-30 spaces long!



I want to thank you for pointing that out. I know that it depends on the person, but I like to choose a game based on reviews in addition to my personal taste. Since there are just so many games out there these days, it certainly helps narrow down the choices. 

As for the sale itself.
I already have both Pokemon games thanks to that Nintendo Promotion back in April and Zelda: A Link Between Worlds was a day one purchase for me so I don't need them.

I guess I'm gonna buy Kirby since I had my eye on that one for a long time, despite it's short length it is suppose to be an easy game too. Which would contrast nicely with my second pick Bravely Default which I heard is pretty challenging and rather long. 
I really wished they had Fire Emblem: Awakening but ah well. I certainly can't complain, this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Dr J (Jul 18, 2014)

Story said:


> I want to thank you for pointing that out. I know that it depends on the person, but I like to choose a game based on reviews in addition to my personal taste. Since there are just so many games out there these days, it certainly helps narrow down the choices.
> 
> As for the sale itself.
> I already have both Pokemon games thanks to that Nintendo Promotion back in April and Zelda: A Link Between Worlds was a day one purchase for me so I don't need them.
> ...



Pfft, Bravely Default isn't that hard if you know how to play JRPGs properly(plus once you get certain job/skill combos you become, literally, unbeatable and can let the game auto battle for from then on[such as Ninjas using a certain skill from the Red Mage job]

edit: Oh, and once you reach a certain level, the game becomes extremely easy; since nothing can kill you anyway(and the final boss is a joke. Way to easy to kill if you setup properly and are at the proper level)


----------



## Story (Jul 18, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Pfft, Bravely Default isn't that hard if you know how to play JRPGs properly(plus once you get certain job/skill combos you become, literally, unbeatable and can let the game auto battle for from then on[such as Ninjas using a certain skill from the Red Mage job]
> 
> edit: Oh, and once you reach a certain level, the game becomes extremely easy; since nothing can kill you anyway(and the final boss is a joke. Way to easy to kill if you setup properly and are at the proper level)


Ah thanks for the heads up on that case. I haven't played a JRPG in ages unless you count Pokemon, so I'm a little intimidated by it. I think the last JRPG (not counting pokemon) I played was the World Ends with You? And that played very different from anything else.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 18, 2014)

I already have Pokemon X, Bravely Default and Tomodachi Life so hmm.. Maybe I'll try a Zelda game for once. I've never played one so idk lol. Maybe the freebie can be the Disney one.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 18, 2014)

IM TORN ON WHETHER I SHOULD DO THIS OR NOT. I only have $60, and I have no way to make money. Hyrule Warriors, Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire, Super Smash Bros, Sims 4, are ALL coming out soon. I'm saving for one of the games, but idk which. My birthday is smack in the middle of all the release dates though, so I have that going for me. IIDDDDKKK! D:


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 18, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend Bravely Default to anyone. It's a good game until the fourth chapter. I honestly really like it until that point, but someone would have to put a gun to my head for me to finish chapters 6-8.


----------



## Cress (Jul 18, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> I wouldn't recommend Bravely Default to anyone. It's a good game until the fourth chapter. I honestly really like it until that point, but someone would have to put a gun to my head for me to finish chapters 6-8.



I want to know why because that was one game I planned on getting. Was it just super boring?


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't say without ruining the story. Suffice to say, you have to replay large segments of the game over and over again as part of the story with minor changes. While the first half is actually really long compared to the second half, the second half is just tedious. I'm sure some would disagree but I still have not finished it with 81 hours played. It was fun and a great game at first but it has a few very painful and not enjoyable chapters. It's been a few months and I still haven't had the urge to play.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But since it is buy one get one free, it really shouldn't matter. Go ahead and try it out. Some people can truck through the bad chapters and apparently the last few chapters are good. But you'll see a lot of people that feel the same why as I if you research the game's second half.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> IM TORN ON WHETHER I SHOULD DO THIS OR NOT. I only have $60, and I have no way to make money. Hyrule Warriors, Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire, Super Smash Bros, Sims 4, are ALL coming out soon. I'm saving for one of the games, but idk which. My birthday is smack in the middle of all the release dates though, so I have that going for me. IIDDDDKKK! D:



i would say don't do it, unless you want a 3ds game.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 19, 2014)

Man, games are way cheaper in the USA ;_; Wish I could go buy them there! As a European I'd have to pay 39,99 € (~ 52 USD) each on Amazon for Bravely Default and Tomodachi Life. Those prices are great. Best Buy should consider international shipping!


----------



## Story (Jul 19, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> I can't say without ruining the story. Suffice to say, you have to replay large segments of the game over and over again as part of the story with minor changes. While the first half is actually really long compared to the second half, the second half is just tedious. I'm sure some would disagree but I still have not finished it with 81 hours played. It was fun and a great game at first but it has a few very painful and not enjoyable chapters. It's been a few months and I still haven't had the urge to play.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But since it is buy one get one free, it really shouldn't matter. Go ahead and try it out. Some people can truck through the bad chapters and apparently the last few chapters are good. But you'll see a lot of people that feel the same why as I if you research the game's second half.


Yeah, I heard about this. 
From what I can tell, it is the one big negative thing about the game. I'm personally willing to take the risk but thanks for pointing that out, others might not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZeldaSylveon said:


> IM TORN ON WHETHER I SHOULD DO THIS OR NOT. I only have $60, and I have no way to make money. Hyrule Warriors, Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire, Super Smash Bros, Sims 4, are ALL coming out soon. I'm saving for one of the games, but idk which. My birthday is smack in the middle of all the release dates though, so I have that going for me. IIDDDDKKK! D:


If there are two games in this sale that you really want I would do it. Depending on your folks, All of the others you mentioned can probably be gotten through your Birthday or Christmas.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I'm gonna get Bravely default and Zelda.


----------



## n64king (Jul 19, 2014)

SALE IS TOMORROOOOOOOOWWW!!! *oprah excited arms*


----------



## CR33P (Jul 19, 2014)

best buy hasn't said anything about it so i think it's fake


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcmcat336200050012&type=category Not fake.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 20, 2014)

CR33P said:


> best buy hasn't said anything about it so i think it's fake



They don't release weekly ads until Sunday.


----------



## n64king (Jul 20, 2014)

People are supposedly going to other sales. My store isn't open yet *does back flips* hurry hurry hurry open open open


----------



## n64king (Jul 20, 2014)

Well that was fun and not surprising. It was totally a clearance sale, I had to go to 4 Best Buys to get Bravely Default I managed to snag 2 copies (one for my friend), Mario Party and Kirby. There was an over abundance of Disney Magical World + Mario Party + Mario Golf, and I never saw BD or Kirby after I picked them up. Barely saw any of the other games either, just a handful of Yoshi's New Island. Also they were rather strict on the WiiU Pro controllers. I picked up a white one, which literally was the only choice. They took the black ones of the shelves. Assuming because they sell better than the white ones. Also I didn't see any special Wii Remotes at 2 of the stores wow. People really knew about it though cause everyone ran to the 3DS section in each store I was in.

It basically wouldn't have been worth it if you wanted anything by Mario Party, Golf or Disney Magical World. I had to run around cause I was getting games for me AND my friend with his money, so I was on a mission. All 4 stores looked nearly identical, wiped out shelves even though I got there right when it opened *they didn't have squat barely* at any of them. I had to fight and race around for these lol Although the WiiU Pro + plain Wii remotes were in stock at all of them


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 20, 2014)

I didn't think anyone around my area would care either, but I had the same experience. There was barely any games, and few of the ones that are part of this deal. I wanted to get Tomodachi for my nieces, and got lucky that the guy dug out the last 2 copies from the back. But the 2 other games I wanted (Kirby and Yoshi) were out and aren't even available online. :c Poo on Best Buy, for having a sale that lasts 6 days, but not stocking up to get through half the first day.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 20, 2014)

well i'm not going to get anything since only the white wii u pro controller is on sale


----------



## n64king (Jul 20, 2014)

I expected it to be a hit sale but not at the first store I went to. I also didn't expect them to _only_ have the white Pro controllers even though it's in the picture, but usually they just do a random one for a pic placeholder. Not a single store had the black ones out. It was most definitely noticeable the amount of people who were in there for that particular sale though.
But I got what I wanted and so did my friend so I guess it worked out even though it was a crazy mess


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2014)

alright, grabbed both Poker Men games off their site w/ free shipping.

Kirby and Yoshi were unfortunately store pick-up only though, so they'll have to wait.


----------



## Story (Jul 21, 2014)

I had a sold out experience as well. Which was a rockie mistake, I did not think anyone in my area would care.
I started to go with my second choices Tomadochi Life and Yoshi, but I was told they restock on Wendsday so I'm going to test my luck then.
If I don't get anything then, ah well, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 21, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Kirby and Yoshi were unfortunately store pick-up only though, so they'll have to wait.



Those were the 2 I wanted. and they don't have them in any stores, so pick up is worthless anyway. :c

I find it shady that they didn't stock enough games. They just wanted people to talk about them, or go in the store, without actually honoring the offer. I don't shop there a lot anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter. But I could have gone in and been impressed and became a customer. My store's 3DS section was tiny, and a total mess, and even the employees didn't want to look at it--they asked me if I had searched myself, then just ran to the back to check stock instead of dealing with the unorganized games. Now I understand if there were hoards of people there messing things up, but there weren't. For the 20 minutes it took to tell us those 2 games weren't available anywhere in my city, not 1 other person came to that area. And this was around 1 PM, on Sunday, day 1 of sale.  Did everyone get there at 10 AM? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I'm not interested in any of the games, I already bought Kirby...I should have waited!


----------



## n64king (Jul 21, 2014)

Story said:


> but I was told they restock on Wendsday so I'm going to test my luck then.



Hmmm that's interesting. I wonder if it's just your store or if they all do it on that day. I may have to inform another friend who missed out.

In other news Mario Party is not terrible at all, I'm so far glad I picked it and there are collectables and there are long boards that can take an hour both with multiplayer humans and CPU. I'm glad I gave it a chance. If people don't like it cause it's not like OG Mario Party with the board you go around instead of mostly straight lines and odd games, then I get that too though cause I liked the old style better. But this is actually so far better than Mario Party 9 for Wii


----------



## Xanarcah (Jul 21, 2014)

I was really hoping that this deal would extend to digital codes as well, since I prefer those over physical copies, but it looks like it doesn't. D: 

Maybe my friend will go half and half on some games with me. o:


----------



## highxflyer (Jul 21, 2014)

I picked up Tomodachi Life and Zelda. I got lucky getting Tomodachi Life. A guy and his gf were trying to buy four games, and had picked up two copies. The second game they wanted wasn't in stock so he gave me the second copy of Tomodachi life. 

I debated on buying more games from online. My gf bought two from online and is currently waiting for her shipment which should be here by Wednesday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> I find it shady that they didn't stock enough games. They just wanted people to talk about them, or go in the store, without actually honoring the offer. I don't shop there a lot anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter. But I could have gone in and been impressed and became a customer. My store's 3DS section was tiny, and a total mess, and even the employees didn't want to look at it--they asked me if I had searched myself, then just ran to the back to check stock instead of dealing with the unorganized games. Now I understand if there were hoards of people there messing things up, but there weren't. For the 20 minutes it took to tell us those 2 games weren't available anywhere in my city, not 1 other person came to that area. And this was around 1 PM, on Sunday, day 1 of sale.  Did everyone get there at 10 AM? I highly doubt it.



I had a similar experience at my Best Buy. None of the employees knew the sale was occurring. They barely had any games in stock and no one knew what games were part of the deal even though tags were placed all around the area detailing what games were part of the deal. They said they checked the back for the games we wanted, but were only gone for a minute or two. 
We attempted to order in store but no one knew if the deal would be valid if we did that. It took about 5 employees to actually get an answer on what we could do. It took us about an hour in the store to try and figure it out but honestly, it would have been easier to just shop online.


----------



## n64king (Jul 21, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Those were the 2 I wanted. and they don't have them in any stores, so pick up is worthless anyway. :c
> 
> I find it shady that they didn't stock enough games. They just wanted people to talk about them, or go in the store, without actually honoring the offer. I don't shop there a lot anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter. But I could have gone in and been impressed and became a customer. My store's 3DS section was tiny, and a total mess, and even the employees didn't want to look at it--they asked me if I had searched myself, then just ran to the back to check stock instead of dealing with the unorganized games. Now I understand if there were hoards of people there messing things up, but there weren't. For the 20 minutes it took to tell us those 2 games weren't available anywhere in my city, not 1 other person came to that area. And this was around 1 PM, on Sunday, day 1 of sale.  Did everyone get there at 10 AM? I highly doubt it.



Stores do this all the time, this was just super high profile. Basically you can tell half those games on that list are ones that are less dominant sellers, Yoshi's New Island, Disney Magical World, Mario Golf, Mario Party, then the top sellers that have already sold their bulk and now they want to get the last people on board, like Pokemon XY & Zelda, then awkward ones are Tomodatchi Life because it's new, Bravely Default because it's more mature and probably sold it's bulk a while ago so maybe goes along with Zelda & Pkmn, and Kirby which is the oddball imo. And clearly they wanted to get rid of the WHITE WiiU Pro controllers, that most likely sell less because people want black nowadays, probably to match the console, which is why only those were on sale.

tl;dr
I feel like most people said either they already own all those, or there aren't any in there they want. So they're trying to get rid of their stock + get everyone on board with the games that are lesser popular, because they know the good stuff will be sold out fast and people will want to hit the bogo sale up even if they're kinda iffy games. 2 birds 1 stone almost.

But I do agree, all the stuff was snatched up, so if you didn't get there fast you were out of luck. Kinda shocking. But I guess that's how sales work sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If they do restock Wednesday then maybe people on here can retry then


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 21, 2014)

n64king said:


> they're trying to get rid of their stock + get everyone on board with the games that are lesser popular



Right, but then they didn't have those games in stock, a few hours into day 1 (when they should have stocked enough for 6 days). I mean, I was going to get Yoshi and Kirby. And while the bogo deal is great, I'd still be spending $35+. They didn't have either of those 2, so now they didn't get to clear the stock on Yoshi, and they didn't get my $35. It just makes no sense. If they were so low on stock to begin with, then why even have the sale. It was just to generate walk in traffic. Which is another reason their online orders are in-store pickup only...except the stores don't have it, so it's not gonna pull anyone in to the store. I suppose in that case, they're getting people on the website. So really this sale was only to get store/website traffic. Meh, I just answered myself. I'm not shocked that a business wants to draw in customers, but the way they went about this just leaves a bad impression on me, and makes them look desperate.


----------



## n64king (Jul 22, 2014)

Right but that's the part of the clearance sale, it was probably mostly a "get rid of these games people aren't buying" sale. They're not gonna give away a million free games, and def not ones people are actually pining to get.
Not directed at anyone, but I'm more surprised that people are shocked that they did it this way, it's like lol really? You're all shocked a store "tricked" you? Well okay. Everyone sorta build it up in their head, and we only had that one image of the newspaper floating around, and I don't think Best Buy posted about it anywhere (I could be wrong) It seems like the only reason this sale was a success for some and the store, is because the game news websites blew up about it. In hindsight it should have all been obvious it wasn't going to be the diamond sale they wanted. Otherwise it seemed just like any other Best Buy sale, only it was on something we on this website were interested in. They do the same thing when they sale on anything else, they'll have a sale on TVs and only have 10 TVs and 500 people show up for it.


----------



## LyraVale (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not really surprised, because it is what it is. But it still seems to me like Best Buy is desperate to make a buck, and doesn't value customer satisfaction. And that makes me not want to give them my business in the future. Anything where your store leaves a bunch of customers unsatisfied can't be good for business in the long run. Most businesses don't care about longevity, I guess. They don't want to build a reputation with their customers. Still, they could have had a one day sale, and stocked up for that day. Then they would have had a bunch of happy customers, who would have probably kept coming back. How many of us are gonna go back after day 1 they tell you they MIGHT restock in 3 days, and the sale ends a couple of days later. It's just so disorganized and not worth most people's time to try to get a deal out a store. 

I know we're over analyzing this a bit, but I also find the topic interesting, from the business/marketing standpoint. Maybe this is getting a bit off topic though, so sorry everyone.


----------



## Xela (Jul 22, 2014)

Is it only the games advertised?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 22, 2014)

Satonaka said:


> Is it only the games advertised?



Yes it is.


----------



## Story (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, in conclusion I was able to get Kirby Triple Deluxe and Mario Party instead of Bravely Default. Shame, but I'm not complaining I learned a valuable lesson about store deals this week. xD


----------



## Cress (Jul 24, 2014)

Yep, checked mine yesterday. All they had was 1 copy of Mario Party. They never planned on ordering more until the sale was over.


----------



## n64king (Jul 24, 2014)

I went back for the hell of it, and now it's even more wiped out. There was like no 3DS games at all even unrelated to the sale. Just a handful of Lego Batman and then those awful Wipeout games. I took a pic I could post LOL


----------



## Cress (Jul 24, 2014)

n64king said:


> I went back for the hell of it, and now it's even more wiped out. There was like no 3DS games at all even unrelated to the sale. Just a handful of Lego Batman and then those awful Wipeout games. I took a pic I could post LOL



Where's teh picture?


----------



## n64king (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh lol didn't know someone would actually want to see. Top and left side rows are all used box-less DS games and crap people thought they wanted and left behind, then you got your Spongebob, Beyblade, Steeldiver, Wipeout and Legobatman. Oh but there's some Prof Layton. How about that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean there's still some crap left over, but I know for a fact that people bought up most the other weird stuff. All those Return to Oz games are gone, the 3D Crossword thing is gone, the other Lego games are gone too. Scavengers wanted it all.


----------

